# Fashion Show at AMA Speciality



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Pat Oliveri for doing such a fabulous job organizing the first, hopefully not last fashion show for AMA. It was such a fun event and allowed those of us that don't do confirmation to show off our wonderful Malts. Pat, you're the best. It's a long video - sorry I haven't figured out to cut and edit videos. BTW, Cassie won 2nd place in the casual category.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdW4zVM5BJo


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Adorable dogs and fashions! And deservedly proud owners! :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for posting this! Since we were competing, we weren't able to see some of the other competitors when we were getting ready. Such lovely doggies! Everyone looked amaxing, and we had an absolute blast!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Pat, we had SO much fun!!! Thank you Reva for posting this  I think this should be the first of many!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't watched it yet but will carve out some time soon. I came home w/ear issues from the plane. It was a REALLY fun time & Pat & Sarah did a very special job of fine-tuning everything & pulling it off. I also hope this will become an annual event. It lightens up the mood and allows the non-show people to participate. Thank you Reva for posting---you rock.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All the fluffs looked so darn cute!!! That was really fun to watch!!!Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, Reva! I watched the video several times ... it is so special and fun to watch. :tender:

I LOVED that it was a longer video ... in fact, when it comes to our fluff babies ... I don't think the videos can ever be too long. In my eyes, our fluffs are the best kind of entertainment. :wub:

Congratulations to Cassie ... and, to you, her lovely Mommy!:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Adorable! I wish I could have gone!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Reva!!!! Thanks for doing this!!!!! :aktion033::chili:

I am so happy that this all turned out so great!! :thumbsup:


This year was a learning time.....so if i do it again....hopefully it'll be even better!! What a fun time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Soooop cute:wub: who are the winners?
Gosh there were some adorable outfits those little ones were wearing:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Pat, you and Sara did a fantastic job!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing 
I enjoyed it very much!
What fun you all had :chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Everyone looked beautiful all the doggies were so cute.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Reva, great video. I loved watching it.:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Just watched it opcorn:& looked like fun! :good post - perfect
Wish I could have participated with my boy Baby!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Reva. It was so much fun.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Reva I enjoyed the video, all of our little angel fluff's looked so precious :wub:
they are so precious only wanting to please us:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Second half of the Fashion Show=warning long*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CCYmejk7EU

The first place winner was Joy the maltese (I can't remember owners name) Her clothes are custom made from a designer who's outfits start at several hundred dollars to up into the thousands. There were three categories - formal, casual and other. Cassie won second place in casual, but I don't remember the other winners. I know Ava won, but don't remember for which category.


----------



## Tia's Pup (Mar 22, 2012)

Adorable! Loved watching


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember what Ava won either-- I think maybe she won twice? 

Cozette won third in leisure


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Second half of Fashion Show posted.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I wasn't able to view the video. It says it was removed by the owner.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh the second video I could see and how much fun was that. Thanks for sharing and I wish I was there.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Bummer, I sent it to my friend that couldn't attend due to being sick and she couldn't view it either


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava won 2nd place in two categories...Leisure...and Formal (I think). 

The woman who owns Joy is Ann Johnson. She works with one of the top designers - Joy models her clothing. She was way out of our ball park in the clothing department. 

....but I think we still had more fun than she did. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi says "she obviously hasn't met Madame Chic!"


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I loved the second video as well! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

https://youtu.be/ra4C6oyC49A

I've been having trouble with youtube, but here it is again. I hope everyone can see this.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you Pat for all you work in getting the Fashion Show together! I think everyone had a great time!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

revakb2 said:


> Thank you Pat Oliveri for doing such a fabulous job organizing the first, hopefully not last fashion show for AMA. It was such a fun event and allowed those of us that don't do confirmation to show off our wonderful Malts. Pat, you're the best. It's a long video - sorry I haven't figured out to cut and edit videos. BTW, Cassie won 2nd place in the casual category.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdW4zVM5BJo


Did you remove this video? That is what it says when you click on it.:blush:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I think Carley won FIRST for having stage fright :blink:and for finding all the pee that was on the carpet!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

puppydoll said:


> Thank you Pat for all you work in getting the Fashion Show together! I think everyone had a great time!!


You're welcome! It was a lot of fun! I was so excited about ordering the ribbons...I think I got on Daryl's nerves, LOL. (she's the woman who asked me to run the fashion show).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi did not win ANY ribbons, but that is ok because I had already made her the 2 green ones she was wearing! :HistericalSmiley: But we sure had a lot of fun being silly! One is never to old to have fun!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I hope we encouraged others to go out there & grab life & shake it for all it is worth!:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Pat, it was so much fun...I really hope we can keep doing it! 

Sandi, you are so right! My hubby thinks I'm crazy, but I kinda like being crazy :HistericalSmiley:

Georgie got 3rd place in the "formal" category and Georgie and Denne 1st in "formal couples". I wish we had a good picture of them together, but so hard to do. here are the outfits I made them. Mind you, I am a quilter, not a seamstress, so this was an extreme challenge for me!!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Great!!*



lydiatug said:


> here are the outfits I made them. Mind you, I am a quilter, not a seamstress, so this was an extreme challenge for me!!!


Great work-- I wish I could sew as well as you do :aktion033:! 
I'd especially like to make doggy clothing & harnesses. You've inspired me to give it a try! I'm thinking I might try to sew a Halloween costume for my Boy for October. We like to enter him in Halloween contests for dogs! If I ever do I'll post photos!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

lydiatug said:


> Pat, it was so much fun...I really hope we can keep doing it!
> 
> Sandi, you are so right! My hubby thinks I'm crazy, but I kinda like being crazy :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Georgie got 3rd place in the "formal" category and Georgie and Denne 1st in "formal couples". I wish we had a good picture of them together, but so hard to do. here are the outfits I made them. Mind you, I am a quilter, not a seamstress, so this was an extreme challenge for me!!!


Wow!!!!!!!!!!Lydia those are amazing :wub: So elegant!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait to see what you come up with  Marti Todd inspired me to try, its really not that difficult...except the part about sewing with satin, not my favorite fabric medium!



LOVE_BABY said:


> Great work-- I wish I could sew as well as you do :aktion033:!
> I'd especially like to make doggy clothing & harnesses. You've inspired me to give it a try! I'm thinking I might try to sew a Halloween costume for my Boy for October. We like to enter him in Halloween contests for dogs! If I ever do I'll post photos!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, I was pretty happy with them  Georgie not so much, she had a little trouble walking due to length, so next time shorter, lol!



Pooh's mommy said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!Lydia those are amazing :wub: So elegant!!


----------

